

TC Disrupt on stage, live. Arrington discussing fund, among other stuff.  - bigohms
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/watch-tc-disrupt-sf-2011-live/

======
Kavan
PG and Harg Taggar talking backstage now:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/watch-tc-disrupt-
sf-2011-li...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/watch-tc-disrupt-
sf-2011-live/)

Really good.

